# Not eating Much



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

Gabby back in September was 1 of 3 dogs, the other being rotts. We lost Xena our 12 y/o rott in October and had Isis PTS on 12/25 due to attacking me. Now Gabby is 1 of 1, not counting my cat. She has stopped eating breakfast and eats it in the afternoon, rarely touching supper. She gets a chicken and rice dry kibble to keep her bowels from running. I noticed her making faces when she crunches the kibble, like it is uncomfortable. Should I maybe mix some chicken brith in it to soften it? I am making a vet visit this week. Now that she is the ONLY dog, I am worrying about her more. Her years 5-9 were dominated by the younger rott that was PTS, she definitely did not get the attention she deserved for being a wonderful dog. Any suggestions? I would like to move her to a better food now that I need only buy for 1 dog and not 3 where 2 were hogs.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Gabby is undoubtably feeling a bit stressed with all the recent changes in the household, she will also pick up on your feelings - sorry you have gone through so much in such a short time. Perhaps try giving her some Rescue Remedy, it is a natural remedy that can help to calm and relax her. 
Try soaking her food a little with some warm water or chicken broth, or maybe add some real meat or canned food or even yogurt to her bowl as well. It may entice her to eat. It won't hurt to 'spoil' her for a while, to encourage her to eat. A vet check is a good idea, she may be having problems with her teeth. Try to get her out and walking, exercise can stimulate the appetite as well as being a stress reliever in itself. A change in food may help, but if you do decide to do that, transition her slowly.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Put the kibble in a blender with broth to make it soft. Have you had her teeth checked and/or cleaned recently?


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

*Going to vet for check up*

_I am taking Gabby to the vet fro a check up and to have him look at her teeth. I have to be careful with what she eats as any additional foods cause her to have bloody runs. She eats a chicken and rice kibble ONLY. When we moved 4 yrs ago, as Gabby entered the house, she baptized every cream colored carpet in the house. Stress from being kenneled for more than a week. I walk her at least 2x a fay and she loves to run the 2 acres we have fenced in for the dogs._


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

*Gabby*

We have an appointment this Wednesday at the vet's. Getting a check up nad her shots, asking about her depression and possible teeth issues. My profile pic is of the 3 dogs we had , now we only have 1. It is certainly a different life style with just 1 dog and not 3.


----------



## ladyofherbs (Dec 30, 2012)

*Teeth*

It appears as if Gabby has 2 bad molars which has affected her eating. Next Wednesday they will be removed. Other than that she is is great shape according to our vet.


----------

